

Simulating Monty Hall: data beats intuition. Sometimes - aibohphobicwiz
https://github.com/nihit/MontyHall

======
houseofshards
Neat ! Here is a cool visualization: [http://blog.vctr.me/monty-
hall/](http://blog.vctr.me/monty-hall/)

